# New to Mexico; looking for expat group near Tecamac or Pachuca



## Romany (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 
I am new to living in Mexico, although I have visited many times as my husband is a native and worked for the airlines in the U.S. We moved here about a month ago with our two kids in order to have a different life and be close to family. Some things are great, some not so great, like everywhere else, but I would love to be able to meet up with some expats sometime if possible; if not, even to chat would be great. I am in the major homesick/what have we done? stage, which I know will pass. Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Mexico and to this forum. Once you begin to explore this country, you will become more and more fascinated by it. We have found it very welcoming over the past eight years and have never been 'homesick' at all; this is home now. To find other expats to share your experiences, you should continue to visit this forum as well as other physical locations where they may be found. Of course, here at Lake Chapala, we're well supplied with expat retirees. Be sure to leave any bashfulness behind and introduce yourself at every opportunity. Have a good supply of questions to open the conversation with new people. For the moment, your husband is probably just glad to be home and may be totally involved with his family. He'll have to recognize your need to meet others and he can be a big help in finding 'mixed groups' that his family may be aware of.


----------

